# 1,000 year archive DVD



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9140771/Start_up_claims_its_DVDs_last_1_000_years

I'm thinking there won't be any hardware around to read them in 50 years.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

After about 30-40 years, I could care less if my DVD's are still readable, I won't be around to read them!


----------

